# Templecombe Mansion (James Cordens House) , Oxfordshire - January 2022



## callumcrom00 (Mar 5, 2022)

Not much to say about this except its a 1960s 'C Shape' designed house with a indoor pool situated on a abandoned estate.
There are several other buildings on site such as a water tower, gatehouse and out buildings.
The house was recently sold to James Corden for £8.5 million.
The estate has been un-occupied since 2016 and has been put up for sale multiple times.

The explore -

This was one of the most random places I have ever come across after a night out exploring and photographing a nearby underground bunker.

Houses are not really my thing, I much more prefer underground infrastructure but I couldn't help by having a quick mooch around.

Some parts of the building has power while other bits do not.
There is also a Grade II listed Druid Stone Folly on site which originally came from Jersey. The stones were dismantled and were sent across on barge to its new location in Oxfordshire.

I did not bother getting my camera out for this one because I felt like it was not worth it, but here's some photos I had taken on my mobile phone.






The 60s Mansion




















































































































The gatehouse




The view from the estate overlooking a nearby small town.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 5, 2022)

Thats another nice place, I really like the styling here, well captured.


----------



## callumcrom00 (Mar 5, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats another nice place, I really like the styling here, well captured.


Cheers! It's not a bad location, a unusual find!


----------



## callumcrom00 (Mar 5, 2022)

Went up there one night with the camera and done a bit of light painting on the Ancient Druid Stone Folly.


----------



## Hayman (Mar 6, 2022)

Who was the architect? There's something a bit 'Frank Lloyd Wright' about the house. The mirror glass wall beside the bath reminds me of the bathroom I built for our Victorian maisonette in west London. When we moved in, there was only a basic shower. The redesign created a kitchen-diner with a six feet by five feet bathroom taking out one corner. The whole wall beside the bath was mirror glass; I did not think of having the large square panes etched with anything, least of all the figure of a nude woman!


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Mar 7, 2022)

now that's a random sort of find. A very ordinary sort of gatehouse and then Frank Lloyd Wright meets Art Deco ocean liner.


----------



## DJ Jumblemuppet (Mar 7, 2022)

If that thing was sold for 8.5 million the property market is considerably more insane than I thought, previous owner must be incredulous.
They saw him coming…


----------



## night crawler (Mar 8, 2022)

Interesting but not a place I would want to live though


----------



## laura22 (Mar 10, 2022)

Any photos of water tower?


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nice little report even if it is a rancid structure ..... I think me n you might have something in common as i too prefer anything underground and only take above ground shots if the weather is perfect(ish) .... Have visited your blog a couple of times now. Nice to see someone local posting some unusual stuff - keep it up ....


----------



## callumcrom00 (Mar 12, 2022)

The house is now sealed with on site security. Photo creds Jack Watkins


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 13, 2022)

callumcrom00 said:


> The house is now sealed with on site security. Photo creds Jack Watkins


For a while lol


----------



## HughieD (Mar 16, 2022)

Until it's open again!


----------



## Wallflower (Apr 14, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> For a while lol


Do you think this will change or will be inaccessible?


----------



## Catweazle64 (Apr 17, 2022)

Knight Frank

43 acres apparently

James Cordon bought it in Dec:

James Corden urged to return ancient stone monument

Used to be owned by a Russian Oligarch if this article is correct:

In The Round - The Steeple Times


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Apr 17, 2022)

Catweazle64 said:


> Knight Frank
> 
> 43 acres apparently
> 
> ...


Russian Oligarch? get out the tractors and tow it away


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 17, 2022)

Wallflower said:


> Do you think this will change or will be inaccessible?


I'm sure it will b accessible again sometime


----------

